# Egg sharing after failed IVF



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

do many clinics take on egg sharers after they have had previous failed IVF?

my fertility is 'ok' it is my partner that suffers from MF factors so would we be considered for the schemes?

Thanks, any info would be great 

xox


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi KirstyBoo,

Sorry to hear about your BFN.         

I had one failed cycle of ICSI on the NHS and then went on to 2 egg share cycles privately. We also only have male factor.

Good luck with your tx.       

Joy xx


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for replying Joy, I read somewhere that I wouldn't be consider for EG if I had more than 2 failed IVF cycles...

congrats on your baby girl, she is beautiful 

xox


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

It would depend on why it was 'failed'. If you responded poorly to the drugs they may not accept you... but if it was just a negative cycle and all went fine i'm sure there will be no probs!



k


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi  katena, thank you for replying,

I had 26 follies and got 17 eggs, and 13 were mature. Is this enough for egg share??

thanks xox


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Well.. for egg sharing the lowest they would like is 8 in total.... so 17 sounds great!!!


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

thank you Katena, fingers crossed for us all xox


----------

